# Coffee shops in Rome



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Heading to Rome in January with the Mrs for a few days away, never been before, can anyone recommend any cool coffee shops. Cheers!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Struggled to be honest. Went into a really nice cafe and tried to order a flat white, guy looked at me as though I had just done the toilet on his floor. If it isn't dark robusta espresso it ain't coffee to most. Never had a decent coffee in Italy and been three times.

Hope you fair better.

Great city you should love it.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Coffee in Italy is quite different, so be prepared to try it their way. It has strict rules!

I did a big job in the Eur region of Rome (south) and spent a lot of time drinking coffee there.

The only milk based drink seemed to be cappuccino. This was only allowed in the morning, then it was only single espresso (every five minutes). I also had espresso with squirty cream on top which is apparently a thing in Rome.

I wouldn't advocate going to Eur unless you like communist architecture, so I can't really advise on places for coffee. I'm sure they exist in the format we're familiar with, but do try the little bars.

When in Rome and all...


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

I was in Venice last year, sounds similar. Luckily I do like the really dark stuff but it'd be nice if there are any 'modern' coffee shops about.


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

I went to the Sant'Eustachio Il Caffè several times the last time the wife and I were in Rome. Great cappuccino and espresso. Handy location if you're visiting the Pantheon. Website here: https://www.santeustachioilcaffe.it/en/


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

One quick tip: Always have coffee standing at the counter/bar. If you sit at a table the price doubles or more!


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Tassa d'oro next to the pantheon is a goodie. Good gelato place opposite too - venchi


----------



## uxasia (Nov 28, 2018)

may try Antigua Tazza d'Oro. Cafe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok just to update this thread there are three places in Rome that do speciality coffee all of them are really good one is a little out of the way but on the tram route so easy to get to. Anyone visiting should try these out if you want a filter or an excellent single origin espresso.

https://m.facebook.com/FAXFactory/. Had colonna on filter

http://www.farorome.com/ awesome espresso and flat white, great selection of single origin coffee, ek43 on bench

Pergamino

Piazza del Risorgimento 7

00192 Rome

Italy

You won't be disappointed with any of them


----------

